# Cylinder fell out



## tomex30 (May 7, 2011)

My wife was shooting at the range and after she unloaded she flipped the cylinder out and the whole assembly fell out. Turn the gun over and noticed that the screw that holds that assembly had backed out and it was gone. What is this part called? Its a rossi 38, lol just read the thread that was bashing these guns. This is the only problem i've had with it, other than that its fairly accurate. Probably wouldn't buy one again but my wife likes shooting it, wouldn't trust it to protect her, going to get her something else. 

With all that said, looking for the name of that part, the range we shoot at has grating underneath you for the shells so we never found the screw. For some reason she is afraid to shoot my other guns so I would like to get this one back in action.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

tomex30 said:


> My wife was shooting at the range and after she unloaded she flipped the cylinder out and the whole assembly fell out. Turn the gun over and noticed that the screw that holds that assembly had backed out and it was gone. What is this part called? Its a rossi 38, lol just read the thread that was bashing these guns. This is the only problem i've had with it, other than that its fairly accurate. Probably wouldn't buy one again but my wife likes shooting it, wouldn't trust it to protect her, going to get her something else.
> 
> With all that said, looking for the name of that part, the range we shoot at has grating underneath you for the shells so we never found the screw. For some reason she is afraid to shoot my other guns so I would like to get this one back in action.


Just march into your local gunsmith. He will probably have a screw that will fit and will make the repair on the spot. You can get "Locktite" and apply it to the screw threads. It will prevent the screw from backing out again.

I have never had this sort of problem with my S & W revolvers, but vibration will cause screws to "back out" and I am not certain at all that this is a reflection on the quality of the Rossi.

I have not shot a Rossi, so I cannot comment on them. If you buy a S & W or a Ruger revolver you can be fairly certain that you are getting a gun that will last a lifetime. (S & W guarantees their guns to last a lifetime.)


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Screws loosen. It has happened on both my older revolvers at some point. The sideplate screws on my Python seem immune to the benefits of LocTite, just to add entertainment value. It's simply one of those things that needs to be checked after a day at the range. As previously noted, nearly any gunsmith should be able to fix it. A call to the manufacturer might be worth it as well, you never know.


----------



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

My wife's Rossi M68 had the habit of loosening the cylinder release button screw. I finally had to use green locktite on it, it hasn't moved in a couple of years.


----------

